# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: یک فریم ورک شبیه دات نت برای جاوا؟

## ar.mahdian

سلام
من یه سوال داشتم ولی مطمئن نیستم که سوال درستی باشه
من چند ساله که با سی شارپ برنامه نویسی میکنم و دوستان میدونن که یکی از خصوصیات بیشتر زبانهای مایکوسافتی ,تولید سریع نرم افزار است البته بیشتر این موضوع به خاطر فریم ورک جامع دات نت است
البته من از سالها پیش جاوا رو میخوندم ولی به دلیل مشکلاتی هیچ وقت نتونستم پروژه هامو با جاوا بنویسم به هر حال همه اینا رو گفتم که بگم من به روش مایکروسافتی عادت کردم اما دیگه میخوام بیام به سمت جاوا در مورد سینتکس و شیءگرایی مشکلی ندارم اما واقعا تولید نرم افزاری که با سی شارپ یک هفته ای تموم میشه با جاوا خیلی بیشتر طول میکشه
مثلا برای ساختن یک JTabel ساده که از پایگاه داده اطلاعات میگیره باید چند تا کلاس بنویسی و ...
 آیا یک چیزی شبیه دات نت برای جاوا وجود داره که :
1-با حداقل کد نویسی به نتیجه برسیم
2-تمام کنترلهای مورد نیاز یک برنامه دسکتاپ (مثلا یه برنامه برای پایگاه داده) رو داشته باشه
3-حداقل با یکی از IDEهای موجود سازگاری داشته باشه
4-بر پایه swing باشه تا در همه محیطها پایدار باشه

swing خیلی خوبه اما به کدنویسی زیادی نیاز داره
البته قطعا کدی که VS برای کنترلهای دات نت در برنامه ای مشابه ایجاد میکنه بیشتره اما کاری که برنامه نویس انجام میده کمتره!

اگه لطف کنید و منو کمک کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## mojtaba14405

سلام دوست عزیز
اگه درست فهمیده باشم شما یه پنل میخواهی و کلی کنترل که بتونی با درگ کردن برنامه بنویسی!!!
اگه درست باشه جوابت مثبته برای مثال من از نرم افزار netbeans6.5 استفاده میکنم که این چیزا رو داره.حتی کنترلهای ساده برای پایگاه داده هم هست.این عکس رو نگاه کن ببین همینه؟
توی عکس یه table هم که میگی سخته (tablemodel) به مدت 3-4 ثانیه درست کردم... :چشمک: 
این برنامه هم کنترلهای awt رو داره هم swing

میبینی که گرافیک اون هم کمی از ‎.Net نداره.
البته امید وارم همین رو خواسته باشی

----------


## ar.mahdian

ممنون که جواب دادید
منظور من IDE نبود بلکه کلاسهایی بود که استفاده از اونها باعث بشه ما کد کمتری بنویسیم
آیا یک چیزی شبیه دات نت برای جاوا وجود داره که :
1-با حداقل کد نویسی به نتیجه برسیم
2-تمام کنترلهای مورد نیاز یک برنامه دسکتاپ (مثلا یه برنامه برای پایگاه داده) رو داشته باشه
3-حداقل با یکی از IDEهای موجود سازگاری داشته باشه
4-بر پایه swing باشه تا در همه محیطها پایدار باشه

میدونید که این فریمورک دات نت است که سی شارپ رو محبوب کرده !

راستی شما پاسخی برای این مشکل دارید؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...173#post789173

----------


## mojtaba14405

ببخشید دوست من دیر شد.
خوب شما عین کاری رو که با .net انجام میدی اینجا هم هست دیگه




> 2-تمام کنترلهای مورد نیاز یک برنامه دسکتاپ (مثلا یه برنامه برای پایگاه داده) رو داشته باشه


این رو که داره توی شکل هم سمت راست هست.




> 3-حداقل با یکی از IDEهای موجود سازگاری داشته باشه


با netbeans و jbilder pro میدونم سازگاره.




> 4-بر پایه swing باشه تا در همه محیطها پایدار باشه


این هم هست هم کنترلهای swing و هم awt رو داره




> 1-با حداقل کد نویسی به نتیجه برسیم


این هم عین C#‎ و... کد کم میکنه مثلا وقتی کنترلی رو قرار میدی خودش شاید تا 20 خط رو اضافه کنه مثل table که گفتی طول میکشه این محیط خودش table model رو ایجاد می کنه

راستی DLL و این داستانها رو هم نداریم اینجا خدا رو شکر

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
اگه منظورت ASP.NET است مي تونم بهت JSF رو پيشنهاد كنم كه از لحاظ معماري بسيار شبيه ASP.NET است و يكي از دلايل طراحي و توليد آن رقابت با ASP.NET بوده ولي اگر منظورت .Net Framework است كه معادل همان JDK مي باشد.

----------


## my_blithe

سلام
اولا باید بگم که کلا فریم ورک دات نت یک تقلید موفق از جاوا اسکریپت هستش. یک تقلید که بسیار خوب در آوردنش. برای نمونه کد #C تقریبا هیچ تفاوتی با جاوا نداره .

اما برای دوستمون من Jquery رو پیشنهاد می کنم. یک سری به سایتش بزنی همه چیز دستت میاد.

----------


## vata2999

khoda ro shokr java framework ha va api haye besiyar ziyadi dare 
bastegi dare baraye che kari bekhay azash estefade koni 
vali tafavotesh ba dot net ine ke microsoft hame chizo to ye IDE behet mide vali 
to java bayad az invar onvar khoodet integerate koni
vali chandtasho barat minevisam
dar moghabele asp .net hamoontor ke dustemoon goft JSF , Apache Myfaces, Richfaces hast 
baraye Desktop OpenSwing
Baraye Persistence dar moghabele Linq Java Hibernate ro dare 
va dar kol 
mitooni be projehaye site http://apache.org ,http://jboss.org ye sary bezani 
ta bebini cheghadr framework haye java gostarde tar az dot nete

----------


## ar.mahdian

سلام به همه
ببخشيد كه كمي دير جواب دادم (گرفتاريهاي بيخودي اول ترم بود)
منظور من از طرح اين سوال اين بود كه براي نوشتن يك برنامه دسكتاپ با جاوا كمترين كد ممكنه رو بنويسم در عين حال IDE مربوطه كدي رو به پروژه اضافه نكنه كه من سر ازش در نيارم (خط به خط پروژه رو بفهمم)
مثلا SWING يك امكان خوب است اما باز هم بايد كد زيادي بنويسي (البته همونطور كه گفتم نسبت به #C )
يكي از دوستان OPEN SWING رو پيشنهاد كردند اگر لطف كنن و بيشتر توضيح بدن ممنون ميشم

در ضمن من كجا راجع به جاوااسكريپت گفتم (من در قسمت جاوا اس اي سوال پرسيدم دوستان)
باز هم تشكر ميكنم

----------


## poursina1389

من تازه دارم فریم ورک ها رو یاد می گیرم...
یکی از دوستان لطف کنن و بگن که فریم ورک چی هست و به درد چه جاهایی می خوره؟
و چندتا ebook خوب برای یادگیری چندتا از معروفترین فریم ورک های جاوا لطف کنن معرفی کنن 
ممنون :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## L u k e

مرد مومن رفتی تاپیک 2 سال پیشو آوردی بابا می گی فریمروک چیه ؟ :دی
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DA%86%...B2%D8%A7%D8%B1
این دوستمون داشته دنبال یه UI FramwWork می گشته مثل Swing که باهاش بتونه رابط کاربری برنامه ی تحت ویندوزش رو راحت تر کار کنه
که فعلا 2 تا فریمورک واسه UI تو Java Se وجود داره یه دونش واسه Eclipse ه که اسمش یادم نیست یه دونشم همین Swing ه بقیه زیاد جالب نیستند ( اکثرا مشکل پشتیبانی از راست به چپ دارن )

----------


## ayub_coder

> سلام
> اولا باید بگم که کلا فریم ورک دات نت یک تقلید موفق از جاوا اسکریپت هستش. یک تقلید که بسیار خوب در آوردنش. برای نمونه کد #C تقریبا هیچ تفاوتی با جاوا نداره .
> 
> اما برای دوستمون من Jquery رو پیشنهاد می کنم. یک سری به سایتش بزنی همه چیز دستت میاد.


چه ربطی به سوال ایشون داشت.منظور ایشون جاواست نه جاوا اسکریپت. دات نت چه ربطی به جاوا اسکریپ داره؟ میشه توضیح بدی؟ و همینطور JQuery .کلا به هم ریختیا....

----------


## L u k e

این تاپیک خیلی قدیمیه شاید اون موقع اینا همه به هم ربط داشتن :دی

----------


## srfarzad

می تونید از Eclipse برای اینکار استفاده کنید

----------


## ermia2008

سلام
swingX یکی از لایبریهای قدرتمند در زمینه برنامه های تحت دسکتاپ جاوا هست که همونطور که از اسمش هم معلومه
بر اساس swing هست. کامپوننتهای خیلی قوی ای داره و خیلی از کارارو راحت تر کرده. پیشنهاد میکنم به این سایت یه سر بزنید
و نمونه برنامش که jnlp هست رو اچرا کنید.
این هم لینک jnlp نمونه برنامه:
swingX Showcase
موفق باشید

----------


## persianshadow

خب erima تاپیک رو نجات داد.چون swing فریم ورک نیست ! بلکه بخشی از زبان جاوا هست ولی فریم ورک و شاید بهتره بگیم library که erima معرفی کرد یک فریم ورک محسوب میشه.بهتره این تاپیک هم الکی ادامه پیدا نکنه  :).

----------

